# New pics of Stormy the kitten



## TessC (Jan 10, 2011)

Things took a turn for the scary shortly after we got Stormy, it turns out that the lady we got her from was less than honest, especially about her reasons for wanting to get rid of the kitten.  :roll: Long story short, we had a really rough week with her and I was almost sure that we were going to lose her right around Christmas.

 After days of feeding her kitten milk replacement with a syringe and several costly trips to the vet (the old saying is true, there really is o such thing as a free cat, lol) she's 100% better and got a completely clean bill of health. She's putting on weight at a steady pace and is currently bouncing around the house tackling anything that moves.   

This was taken at her worst, when we weren't sure she was going to make it. Note Murphy sprawled out by her crate, he slept there and watched over her until she was better:








Out of the sick kitty cage and attacking hands:







She's incredibly cuddly between the bouts of rowdy kitten behavior:







With her big friend:


----------



## Bukawww (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so glad she made it - she is a doll baby!

I just love that last pic too - I hope they stay best friends!


----------



## Deda (Jan 10, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## agriffin (Jan 10, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## MrsFusion (Jan 10, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so happy she is better, looks like she is going to have a protector. Sooo cute


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 10, 2011)

Awwwwww! I'm so glad to hear that she's better! And what a great pic of the two of them. She looks so tiny.


----------



## jenrb1982 (Jan 11, 2011)

TOOOO Cute! Yes there is such a thing!


----------



## MsDee (Jan 11, 2011)

They are so cute together


----------



## Microdot (Jan 11, 2011)

OMG, cuteness overload!!!

Dotty


----------



## ewenique (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks like the start of a wonderful friendship!


----------



## punkflash54 (Jan 11, 2011)

aww super cute


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 12, 2011)

oh she is soooo precious!


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 12, 2011)

what went wrong with stormy ????


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 12, 2011)

Awwwww. Too much cuteness on one page.   So glad she is better now.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 12, 2011)

So sorry you had to go through such a rough patch ... but the the pair look to have cemented their friendship even further!

The photos are beautiful!


----------



## SudsyKat (Jan 12, 2011)

Need I say...very cute!!!!


----------



## honor435 (Jan 19, 2011)

SO cute, I just got a kitty that was also sick, my dog and him really like each other, now, not so much at first. That kitty is adorable.


----------



## dcornett (Jan 19, 2011)

Aaawww! Those pics are  toooooo cute!!!!


----------



## heartandsoap (Jan 20, 2011)

great pics! They're both gorgeous. So glad she's going to be alright. Two treasures you have there.


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 20, 2011)

any update on little Stormy?


----------



## TessC (Jan 20, 2011)

She's doing fantastic, 100% crazy and energetic and a typical kitten. I have pics of her playing with Murph and then snoozing on him, lol.

Poor Murph,








He loves it when she curls up on him, though


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 20, 2011)

that is just so adorable


----------



## heartandsoap (Jan 20, 2011)

friends for life


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh so precious just melts my heart :0)


----------



## Relle (Jan 20, 2011)

Cute furries together.  

Relle.


----------



## paillo (Jan 20, 2011)

you are one helluva wonderful kitty mommy to have pulled her through to be the adorable healthy kitten that she looks now. many kudos to you, and may many kindnesses be bestowed upon you for your compassionate and obviously loving care... and upon murphy, who looks to be the most wonderful companion she could possibly imagine (and vice versa


----------

